# I need your help



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

does anyone have any information of wildwood goldens in Oregon? Wildwood Golden Retrievers (541) 726-8578
I am thinking of getting a puppy from them. Thank you for your help. The Breeders name is Cheryl Metteer.


----------



## JeffP (Jun 30, 2011)

There were a couple of things that bothered me about them when we were looking for a puppy: The 1st is the that they aren't on the PRGRCO referral list, and the 2nd is that they have a link for online payments on the home page of their website.


----------



## MGMF (May 13, 2009)

Being part of dog club has nothing to do with being a good breeder. Many breeders are listed for no other reason except they are a member. The most important part is both parents have all four proper and up-to-date clearances, the pedigree is showing good longevity, dogs of good temperment.


----------



## MGMF (May 13, 2009)

I don't see anything about clearances on the website and couldn't find the parents on OFA. No clearances.......pass!


----------



## JeffP (Jun 30, 2011)

MGMF said:


> Being part of dog club has nothing to do with being a good breeder.


This is very true, but FWIW, by being on a referral list, it infers that the breeder aheres to the GRCA code of ethics. That is a where a LOT of people are advised to start looking. Also, I wouldn't discount a breeder becasuse certs aren't listed on the website, but I WOULD, if they weren't freely given when asked. The breeder that we chose doesn't list certs, but does give them without asking when a puppy inquiry is made.

Just my $.02


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Terra*

Terra

Bumping up for more feedback for you.

How is Molly doing?


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

Thank you so much for everyone who has responded so far. I appreciate your help!


----------



## MGMF (May 13, 2009)

JeffP said:


> This is very true, but FWIW, by being on a referral list, it infers that the breeder aheres to the GRCA code of ethics. That is a where a LOT of people are advised to start looking. Also, I wouldn't discount a breeder becasuse certs aren't listed on the website, but I WOULD, if they weren't freely given when asked. The breeder that we chose doesn't list certs, but does give them without asking when a puppy inquiry is made.
> 
> Just my $.02


 
I know some club referrals that do not completely follow the GRCA code of ethics. They are officers and board member though.


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

Ok, here is my next question. If you don't like this breeder, is there one you do like in Oregon or Washington?


----------



## JeffP (Jun 30, 2011)

I wouild reccomend Rikki Kirzner Allsea Golden Retrievers. That is where we got our boy from. She doesn't breed very often though, only a few times a year. I think her next litter is being planned for this winter, and her puppies are usually all spoken for before before they are born. We've only had our boy a few days, but we couldn't be happier with him.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

First String Golden Retrievers is in that area. Joanne and Linda used to live in the Twin Cities area, and competed in conformation and obedience. Very nice dogs.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

It doesn't look like the website has been updated for awhile. Do you know the AKC names of the sire and dam? I found 6 pages of dogs on the OFA website with the Wildwood prefix with dogs dating back to the early 80's....so I don't know that clearances appear to generally be an issue.


----------



## MGMF (May 13, 2009)

Definately contact the breeder. Ask for the specific parents registered name in question. Then you can look them up on www.offa.org or www.k9data.com. Also ask them to email or fax you a copy of the most recent clearance paper work.


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

Thank you for responding. The parents are Gilbert (Gilbertspage) and Emma (Emma). I have emailed the breeder about clearances and also asked for the AKC name of the mother (emma). I sent the email late last night. Have not heard back yet but will post update when I do.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

goldenjackpuppy said:


> It doesn't look like the website has been updated for awhile. Do you know the AKC names of the sire and dam? I found 6 pages of dogs on the OFA website with the Wildwood prefix with dogs dating back to the early 80's....so I don't know that clearances appear to generally be an issue.


You did better than me, I found dogs dating back to the 40's on K9 data.


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

MGMF said:


> Definately contact the breeder. Ask for the specific parents registered name in question. Then you can look them up on www.offa.org or www.k9data.com. Also ask them to email or fax you a copy of the most recent clearance paper work.


I can't thank you enough. I have emailed the breeder with questions on clearances and to get the akc name of the mother. I am trying to do this the right way and ask all the right questions. I so appreciate all the help I am getting from other members!!!


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Cambridge came from semper goldens, in oregan.


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

Tahnee GR said:


> First String Golden Retrievers is in that area. Joanne and Linda used to live in the Twin Cities area, and competed in conformation and obedience. Very nice dogs.


just sent off an email to the requesting info. Thank you


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm going to PM you.


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

You might check with Chuckanut Retrievers in Bellingham, WA. Get the phone number from their website and call instead of email. Also, Rush Hill Goldens in Lake Stevens, WA is an excellent kennel. Chuckanut had 2 litters last year so I don't know if they have any litters on the way. Good Luck in your search.


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

I looked on K9data and found alot of recent Wildwood dogs. Some of them were titled and I found hips from fair to excellent. If you decide on this kennel then get hard copies of the parents certificates including hips, elbows, heart and eyes. If she can't provide them for you then walk away. Many kennels have pups reserved before they even hit the ground and then some may have a few pups left over if they have a really large litter.


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

Karen519 said:


> Terra
> 
> Bumping up for more feedback for you.
> 
> How is Molly doing?


Molly is still a very happy girl.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Terra*

Terra

So glad to hear that you and Molly are doing well and good luck finding a great breeder!


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

I swear, I am about to give up here. I have emailed or called several breeders asking for informatioin on their dogs/business and no one gets back to me. It frustrates me to no end. I keep thinking.... wow, is this any way to run a business? And.... do I want to get a dog from anyone who runs their business in this manner?


----------



## MGMF (May 13, 2009)

Allan's Girl said:


> I swear, I am about to give up here. I have emailed or called several breeders asking for informatioin on their dogs/business and no one gets back to me. It frustrates me to no end. I keep thinking.... wow, is this any way to run a business? And.... do I want to get a dog from anyone who runs their business in this manner?


 
I am not excusing bad business practices but do understand for many breeders have a full time job outside of their breeding program. So by the time they come home from work, take care of the dogs, take care of their families, responses may not come to quickly. Hang in there.


----------



## hvgoldens4 (Nov 25, 2009)

Allan's Girl said:


> I swear, I am about to give up here. I have emailed or called several breeders asking for informatioin on their dogs/business and no one gets back to me. It frustrates me to no end. I keep thinking.... wow, is this any way to run a business? And.... do I want to get a dog from anyone who runs their business in this manner?


Patience!!  This isn't a business to a hobby breeder-this is a passion and a way of life. Breeders have full time jobs, children, husbands, houses and dogs to take care of. Then there are dog shows and vet appointments and classes.....I think you are getting the idea here. There are only so many hours in the day and it can often take a few days for someone to get back with you.

There also happens to be a very large 5 day dog show going on in CA right now and there aren't a huge number of shows in OR every year so people must travel to get to the shows.

Cheryl has been active in goldens for a number of years. Rikki Kirzner is another breeder in Oregon. Her foundation stock actually came from our dogs. Linda Bell of Sorrento goldens is also in Oregon.

I also wanted to address the issue of a breeder being on a Club's list. All that means is that the breeder belongs to the club. Every club has different standards for being listed on their puppy referral from no requirements except being a member of the club to having to submit clearance information for each litter before it would be listed and everything in between.

Just because a breeder isn't a member of a club means nothing. All of golden clubs that are anywhere near me would be a 2-3 hour drive to go to meetings and in the winter making meetings would not be possible because of weather. Meetings are also held during the week(weekends are for dog shows) and because I have children and other commitments, I cannot drive 6 hrs round trip for a club meeting on a weekday night. There really isn't a "local" club in this area and that is true of many breeders. There are also club politics and so some breeders choose not to belong to a local club. This doesn't make me or any other breeder a "bad breeder" and it doesn't mean that they don't do clearances or compete with their dogs or any of the other things that you should be looking for in a reputable breeder. Being on a club's breeder list is not the Good Housekeeping Seal of Approval any more than being AKC registered is. You still need to ask about clearances and check into the back ground of the dogs and talk with the breeder.

Jennifer


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

Does anyone have information on this breeeder or their dogs?
Golden Retriever Puppies | AKC Montana Breeders


----------



## Visitador (Aug 12, 2011)

I had said this before. If you want a breeder to know you are interested, fill that long standard application form that most of them seem to have. This show that you are serious enough. In my search, I have yet not to have a breeder respond by doing so.


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

Visitador said:


> I had said this before. If you want a breeder to know you are interested, fill that long standard application form that most of them seem to have. This show that you are serious enough. In my search, I have yet not to have a breeder respond by doing so.


Thank you. I have done this.


----------



## hvgoldens4 (Nov 25, 2009)

Allan's Girl said:


> Does anyone have information on this breeeder or their dogs?
> Golden Retriever Puppies | AKC Montana Breeders


 Orthopedic Foundation for Animals
Right off the bat, the heart clerance is by a specialist and not a cardiologist. The website says she has OFA prelims but they are not listed and they can be.....see our dog Detour: Harborview Under Construction Orthopedic Foundation for Animals


Another one: Orthopedic Foundation for Animals the heart is a specialist and another thing that kind of bother's me is that these girls are all listed on the Mom's page but none of them are 2 years old yet! 

Orthopedic Foundation for Animals last eye clearance was in 2008 and heart is by a specialist. She also has full siblings that were born in 2007 and 2008 so they have just been breeding the same dogs together.

Orthopedic Foundation for Animals last eye clearance was done in 2008 at 11 months old and heart is by a specialist.

Golden Retriever puppies, English/American lists Dandie as the mom to this new litter that was born on Sept 28th, 2011. She was born on Jan 25th of 2011 so she is clearly not anywhere near 2 years old yet and was bred back in July for her to have puppies in Sept.

They also list 3 other breedings that are due within 2 weeks of one another in December. This would require an awful lot of time and effort to raise that many puppies properly and most would not be properly socialized. 

The other girls are also not all 2 years old yet or are just turning 2 and do not have final clearances for hips and elbows....see above. If you do some looking into the sire lines, you will find missing clearances as well.

There is no mention of showing-only that the dogs have champion lines which basically means that there are champions back in the pedigree. 

Everyone has to make up their own mind, but I certainly could never recommend a breeder who is breeding the dogs without correct clearances and before the girls are 2 years old. The girls are really too young to raise litters before they are 2 years old.


----------



## hvgoldens4 (Nov 25, 2009)

Allan's Girl said:


> Does anyone have information on this breeeder or their dogs?
> Golden Retriever Puppies | AKC Montana Breeders


 
I also found this interesting.......

We guarantee our show/breeding quality puppies to pass their hips, elbows, eyes, and heart clearances at 24 months. Full reg. sold only to qualified breeders. Defective puppy will be replaced with another of equal or greater value after proof of certification (OFA Report) is provided and puppy is shipped back to the breeder. If said puppy is sold or transferred to another owner the contract is null and void. Buyer assumes all veterinary and shipping expenses. Puppy will be replaced as soon as we have one available; since we generally only breed once a year, waiting time can be from one to two years.


How can they say they breed once a year when they had a littter a few weeks ago and have 3 due in December???


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Did you try semper goldens, in oregan?


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

hvgoldens4 said:


> Orthopedic Foundation for Animals
> Right off the bat, the heart clerance is by a specialist and not a cardiologist. The website says she has OFA prelims but they are not listed and they can be.....see our dog Detour: Harborview Under Construction Orthopedic Foundation for Animals
> 
> 
> ...


Ok not somewhere I will continue looking. Thank you very mcuh for your help!!!!


----------



## golden_eclipse (Apr 1, 2011)

They also say their males weigh 90+lbs. Not a moderate dog, and a ticket for orthopedic problems as the dog ages. Plus very questionably breeding practices as stated previously, you can make the judgement, but I would say a big No.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Dnl2448, knows lee , fairly well, of semper goldens.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

My neice got a female from Wildwood last winter. She did not do her homework at all she just wanted a golden. Here in Alaska most breeders don't want any winter puppies, so if we want to buy a winter puppy we usually end up buying down in the States. So anyway my neice found Wildwood online and decided to purchase. The female she has is beautiful. She does have a long heavy coat for such a young puppy and big feathers. She's also going to be a little smaller at maybe 60# when she's done growing. She walks well and has a super sensitive nose. I'm not sure if she will have any health problems but she sure seems like a good dog. I'm not an advocate for Wildwood. I have no idea if this puppy's parents have their clearances. All I can vouch for is that this puppy seems like a well bred dog.


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

goldensrbest said:


> Dnl2448, knows lee , fairly well, of semper goldens.


Thank you! I have been to their site a couple of times now. Just not sure if their dogs are for me, but they are definetly on my list.


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

Need opinions. What do you think of these 2 dogs?


Pedigree: CH. Rush Hill's Made U Smile Crocodile BISS 

Pedigree: BIS BISS Am GCH Rush Hill Run'n Amuck at Abelard OA, OAJ, AXP, AJP, NFP, WC, VCX (SDHF, OS)


----------

